# A friend took this



## Tom 86 (Sep 9, 2021)

I have a friend that was sick with Conav-19.  He went to the Dr.  The Dr. did his usual check & told him you definitely have conav-19 Problem is out hospitals are full no beds even in the ER.  Dr. told him I'm not supposed to do this as pharmaceuticals don't want people doing this. 

So he gave him ivermectin 30 milligrams prescribed by him & filled by a pharmacy.  Three days later Don was feeling great & had all his pep & everything back. Went for the Conav-19 test & no signs of it.  

  The interesting part is I told Don this is what I give my dog for heartworms every month mixed with Propylene glycol. A vet gave me the formula to mix for different size dogs I use to have.  They never tested positive for heartworms in over 20 years.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

Well Ivermectin has been discussed for the last year as to whether it is of any actual benefit.. there's many fors and against arguments out there...


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 9, 2021)

Maybe the patients have worms!!!???? Misdiagnosis.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 9, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I have a friend that was sick with Conav-19.  He went to the Dr.  The Dr. did his usual check & told him you definitely have conav-19 Problem is out hospitals are full no beds even in the ER.  Dr. told him I'm not supposed to do this as pharmaceuticals don't want people doing this.
> 
> So he gave him ivermectin 30 milligrams prescribed by him & filled by a pharmacy.  Three days later Don was feeling great & had all his pep & everything back. Went for the Conav-19 test & no signs of it.
> 
> The interesting part is I told Don this is what I give my dog for heartworms every month mixed with Propylene glycol. A vet gave me the formula to mix for different size dogs I use to have.  They never tested positive for heartworms in over 20 years.



Don could very well be like many people who have mild cases regardless of intervention and was going to have a short case anyway.  Studies are showing some efficacy using Ivermectin for covid in prophylaxis, decreasing duration and mortality, but not as a magic three day cure.

As for using it for your dog, a good many medicines are used in both human and veterinary applications. Ivermectin has antiparasitic, antiviral, antibacterial properties for specific organisms, and in a few types of human cancers involving epigenetic deregulators such as SIN3A and SIN3B--tumor reducing properties that are still in the study phase.  It is mostly used as an antiparasitic in veterinary medicine.


----------



## Jules (Sep 9, 2021)

The ranch supply stores here are having a hard time keeping it on the shelves.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 9, 2021)

Jules said:


> The ranch supply stores here are having a hard time keeping it on the shelves.



That's super dangerous.  Medications used for both human and veterinary applications are usually manufactured in the same facility, but dosing is different.   It's still a prescription drug for humans because of dosing.


----------



## Jules (Sep 9, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> That's super dangerous.  Medications used for both human and veterinary applications are usually manufactured in the same facility, but dosing is different.   It's still a human prescription drug because of dosing.


Yes, I should have mentioned the medical community is telling us that it’s not for human use.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2021)

Jules said:


> The ranch supply stores here are having a hard time keeping it on the shelves.


Much like oatmeal after advertising that it reduces cholesterol.  (any food high in soluble fiber does the same thing)
And aspirin after advertising it can prevent heart attacks & strokes.
LOL - after those ads, there were big empty spaces in store shelves where oatmeal & aspirin were.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 12, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I have a friend that was sick with Conav-19.  He went to the Dr.  The Dr. did his usual check & told him you definitely have conav-19 Problem is out hospitals are full no beds even in the ER.  Dr. told him I'm not supposed to do this as pharmaceuticals don't want people doing this.
> 
> So he gave him ivermectin 30 milligrams prescribed by him & filled by a pharmacy.  Three days later Don was feeling great & had all his pep & everything back. Went for the Conav-19 test & no signs of it.
> 
> The interesting part is I told Don this is what I give my dog for heartworms every month mixed with Propylene glycol. A vet gave me the formula to mix for different size dogs I use to have.  They never tested positive for heartworms in over 20 years.




Good for your friend is doing well.  Ivermectin is a wonder drug indeed. 

I grew up on a small farm.  Farmers use all kinds of farm animal drugs. If you didnt know it, you do now.

I dont give a horses hiney. I will take it if I need it. First I will ask doc for the pill and probably cost me a few hundred because got to stick it too the ones taking a horse drug, eh . But apple flavor isnt bad either. But again, I grew up on a farm and I have a different understanding and outlook.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 12, 2021)

For all that want to know the truth. Read this document. I did a long time ago.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3043740/


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 12, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Don could very well be like many people who have mild cases regardless of intervention and was going to have a short case anyway.  Studies are showing some efficacy using Ivermectin for covid in prophylaxis, decreasing duration and mortality, but not as a magic three day cure.
> 
> As for using it for your dog, a good many medicines are used in both human and veterinary applications. Ivermectin has antiparasitic, antiviral, antibacterial properties for specific organisms, and in a few types of human cancers involving epigenetic deregulators such as SIN3A and SIN3B--tumor reducing properties that are still in the study phase.  It is mostly used as an antiparasitic in veterinary medicine.




Early treatment is important. Don't wait until a person feels bad for 5 or 7 days. And then goes to his doc or hospital with low oxygen levels. When breathing becomes low that could mean the need for oxygen treatments and or hospitalization.  This is when it gets serious and possibly very critical to recovering.  Just pay attention to your body.


----------

